# Applet/Jar/Bilder



## userc45 (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte mein Applet als Jar ausliefern, damit ich es signieren kann und Zugriff auf einen Multicast stream habe von dem ich ein Webcambild lese und anzeige.
Funktioniert soweit sehr toll.

Konkret handelt es sich hier um ein Schachspiel und was wäre ein Schachspiel ohne Figuren. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht ich packe einfach die Bilder (König, Dame, etc...) auch mit in das Jar File aber da kommt jetzt mein Problem.

Wie kann ich auf die Bilder zugreifen die in dem Jar File drin sind?

mfg userc45


----------



## userc45 (11. Nov 2006)

OK... suchfunktion is doch was schönes ... habs soweit, dass es funktioniert.
Aber ... nur im Browser .. d.h. ich müsste fürs testen eine eigene Routinge implementieren.


```
Image bq = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(this.getClass().getResource("/res/images/BQ.gif"));
```
Ermöglicht mir nur den Zugriff im Applet .. 

mfg userc45
[/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2006)

In Applets werden Bilder nicht mit dem ToolKit geladen, das übernimmt das Applet selbst:

```
import java.applet.*; 
import java.awt.*; 
import java.net.*; 

public class PictureApplet extends Applet {
    private Image image; 

    public void init() { 
        try {
            image = getImage(getClass().getResource("bild.gif"));
        }
        catch(MalformedURLException e) { 
            System.out.println(e.getMessage());
        }
    } 
    
    public void paint(Graphics g) { 
        g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, this); 
    } 
}
```


----------

